# New Bass Club in Warner Robins Ga



## velieca

COME JOIN THE NEWEST BASS CLUB IN MIDDLE GEORGIA

Meet us at “Jus One More” on S. Houston Lake rd in Warner Robins on April 3rd @ 7:00 pm for our first club meeting.  Get in on the ground floor as a founding club member!!   Boaters and non-boaters needed.

Open to those who wish to improve their skill as bass anglers through fellowship and a friendly exchange of ideas and competition.  

Our first tournament will be held at Lake Blackshear State
 Park on 13 April from safe light until 3:30 pm.

FOR MORE INFO CALL/TEXT:
Chris Velie 919-273-1780
Dan Otto 850-867-0933


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

Good luck with your new club. I know that you are excited.


----------



## JDietsch

Awesome!! I may be interested. Are you affiliated with B.A.S.S. or FLW? Any idea of what membership dues may be? Or will all of this be ironed out at the first meeting? Glad a club is finally being formed in this area.


----------



## velieca

I adopted the by-laws and such from my old club and massaged them to fit the new one. Club Dues will be $24 a year prorated at $2 per month. Right now we are not affiliated with BASS or FLW nor a federated club. That may be something that changes down the road but it, like all else, will be up to majority vote. We would love to have you and please spread the word.


----------



## velieca

Thanks Hawghunna.


----------



## velieca

Club name is "Warner Robins Bass Addicts".


----------



## velieca

*Warner Robins Bass Addicts!!!!*

Our Flyer.


----------



## Hummel11

Highly Interested just got a 2003 triton TR19.  Now ready to use it in a club.  Do we have a proposed  lake schedule and a good plan to get the club off its feet.


----------



## UXO

Where on Houston Lake Rd is this?  There's a "Jus One More" between Russell and Lakeview Rd, didn't know there was one on Houston Lake also.


----------



## UXO

Hoping we can get some clarification on this before 3Apr.  The "Jus One More" on Houston Lake Rd is a smoke shop according to the sign and all the advertisements hanging in the windows.  Seems like an odd place for a meeting...


----------



## TeeeJaay

good stuff.. didnt even see this.. i may come out and check out the club if the details about the meeting place gets ironed out..


----------



## UXO

I sent a text to both numbers, will let you guys know if/when I hear back.


----------



## UXO

Just heard back from both Chris and Dan.  The flyer is incorrect, this will be held at Jus One More on Russell Parkway out towards I-75.  The correct address is: 

Jus One More
4993 Russell Parkway
Warner Robins, GA


----------



## TeeeJaay

thanks bud.. i'm gonna try to make it out along with another one of my friends..


----------



## Rattlecrap

Hey Velieca, great to hear you guys are starting a new club this area really needs more organized clubs.  Let me know if I can help you with anything.  We are fishing Blackshear on the 21st, would be fun to maybe set up a cross town rival tournament sometime.


----------



## cuppettma

I'm definitely interested but I'll actually be working out in Alabama that week so can't make the meeting.


----------



## velieca

Sorry all, I havebbeenbbusy with work and away at Lake Seminole for a Tournament. 
@ UXO, That is correct, the meeting is Not at a Smoke shop but IS at the Bar "Jus one More". Sorry for the confusion, had no idea about the smoke shop. Lol
@ Hummel11, yes we have a solid set of by laws in hand and a tentative 6 month lake schedule set. Everything is up for majority vote and we will hit the ground running!
@ TeeeJaay, come on out! We would love to have you and anybody else who may be interested.
@ Rattlecrap, you can't have too many bass clubs! Lol. A crosstown rivalry could be a blast. Do you all participate in any kind of Tournament of Champions or Top 6 or Top 8???
@ cuppettma, no sweat man, text me sometime and we can set up a meet and I can get you a copy of the by laws to chew on for the review meeting. 
@ ALL, the plan is to hand out the current bylaws at the first meeting and all can review and we will finalize at the May meeting. Looking forward to meeting everyone and getting this club on the water! We will have the website up and running very soon.
                                                                       Tight Lines!!!


----------



## Rattlecrap

We currently do have a Classic (I won it last year at West Point ) This year we will be headed to Clarks Hill in June for it.  We have kind of been mulling over a Winter and Summer Classic, summer up in the North georgia area and winter down in south GA.  We fish from Sept to June, July and August we take a break.  Would love to see yall's webpage when you get it up.  If you want to take a peak at ours it's www.goodolboysfishing.webs.com good luck and let me know if I can help with anything.


----------



## velieca

I sure will. Thank you. It make take us a season to get into full swing and it all depends on what the majority decides. I will definately take a look at what you all have, always looking for ideas and im new at the whole website thing. lol.


----------



## Rattlecrap

Hey Velieca, I noticed on your profile it has your location as Panama City, I grew up in P-Cola nice to see another person on here from the panhandle.


----------



## TeeeJaay

How did the meeting go? Will club founders be willing to send out any info that was passed around during the first meeting? also will future meetings be held on Wednesdays? Reason I ask is that Wednesday is Bible study at church so it will be very rare that I would be able to attend the meetings if they are held on Wednesday nights at 7..


----------



## UXO

The meeting went well, had a pretty good turnout.  Meetings are on the second Wednesday of the month at 7pm.


----------



## TeeeJaay

UXO said:


> The meeting went well, had a pretty good turnout.  Meetings are on the second Wednesday of the month at 7pm.



right on.. always at JOM?


----------



## UXO

Yes sir


----------



## MossyCreek

How is the turnout for this club so far?


----------



## SkeeterZX225

Think we had 9 or 10 the first night...


----------



## TeeeJaay

any info from the first meeting that anyone could pass along?


----------



## UXO

Meetings are second Wednesday of the month, tourneys are second Saturday.  90% payback, $20 entry with optional $5 big fish.  Sinclair is next on the 11th of May, meeting is on the 8th.  Vote determines tourney locations during the prior month's meeting (we'll vote for the June tourney at May's meeting).


----------



## TeeeJaay

The 2nd meeting completely slipped my mind.. How good was the turnout for the 2nd meeting?


----------



## UXO

It was down a little from the first one, ran into some schedule conflicts, which is bound to happen.  Next meeting is June 5th, fishing Oconee June 8th.


----------



## MossyCreek

how much is it? tournaments etc?


----------



## UXO

See post #29.  Next meeting is June 5th, fishing Oconee June 8th.  Dues are $2/month.


----------



## cuppettma

I'll try and make it out in July, Be out on the honeymoon for June.


----------



## UXO

cuppettma said:


> I'll try and make it out in July, Be out on the honeymoon for June.



Honeymoon?  That's the best excuse you can come up with?!

J/K man, congrats!  We'll see you whenever you can make it!


----------



## Rusty Shakleford

I'll be there this month.


----------



## Ignaeis28

*Interested in joining a local Club*

I see You guys have been going for a few months now.  When will the next meeting be and where.  Thanks in advance


----------



## UXO

Wish I'd seen this earlier, we just had a meeting last week and a tourney yesterday.  Next meeting is 8Jan14 at El J's on Russell in WR.  7pm.  Come on out and see what we're all about!


----------



## Ignaeis28

Thanks, I missed the Jan meeting.  When will the next one be?  I also sent a text to Chris Velie.


----------



## SkeeterZX225

Feb 5th  I believe It is usually the first weds of teh month at El J's on Russell in WR. 7pm ...fishing Blackshear on Feb 8th


----------



## Ignaeis28

Preciate you Skeeter Thanks


----------



## UXO

The meetings have been moved to Sonny's on Russell at 7pm, we will be in the back room.


----------



## UXO

If anybody is interested in becoming a member our next meeting is at Georgia Bob's on Hwy 96 on March 3rd at 7pm.  This should be a long term home for our meetings.


----------



## maalee21

*Bass Club*

I missed the meeting.  I would like some information about joining with my son who is a teenager.


----------



## UXO

maalee21 said:


> I missed the meeting.  I would like some information about joining with my son who is a teenager.



PM sent!


----------



## UXO

Wanted to bump this back up to any interested parties.  We have a meeting this Tuesday, 6May at Georgia Bob's on Hwy 96 in Warner Robins.  Meeting starts at 7pm, but most guys start to show up about 6:30 to grab a bite to eat.  We're typically there until around 8pm.  You guys come check us out, see what we're all about!  The club is really growing right now, our last tournament had 18 participants, our biggest yet!


----------



## cuppettma

Been trying to make it to these but been rough with traveling with work during the week and I have set plans pretty much every Tuesday unfortunately.  If any of you member use facebook they should post on our group, we have over 250 members now in the area. https://www.facebook.com/groups/616556321693524/.


----------

